# EMERGENCY stargazing



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a goat 30#'s the one thats anemic and treated with ivomec plus started star gasing, crying, walking in circles, etc etc.

6 months old.

I gave .3 cc of 500mg/thiamine.

What else can I do?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know but I'm going to bump your thread back to the top so it gets SEEN


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I would begin treating for polio and listeriosis.. you are on the right track with the thiamine but need more the dosage for treating polio is 4-1/2 cc per 100 pounds liveweight for 100 mg/ml thiamine so a 30 lb goat would need 1.35 cc every 6 hours I would go with 1.5... do you have any procain penicillin? you should be giving 30 lb goat 1.8 cc of this every 6 hours as well... here is a link to a webpage that explains both and the dosages are listed there as well
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I gave the correct dose of thiamine. I have the 500mg/ml type.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Is procaine pen also peng?


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

ok keep that up every 6 hours and start the procaine penicillin


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Dayna said:


> Is procaine pen also peng?


yes I use the Penicillin G Benzathine and Penicillin G Procaine it is long acting


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok thanks. Im running to Volcano real quick and when I get home give it to him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this. 

Make sure you keep the goat warm, it is hard for them to regulate their body temp.

Giving thiamine and pen is the right thing to do. Good advice. 

Makes sure the goat gets food, even if you have to feed by hand and give water by syringe (no needle), so the goat won't get dehydrated.

Make sure the goat stays up right and doesn't go on it's side.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm home, whats the dose for the peng? Does anyone know off hand, I'm going to go and look it up but don't know if it's different for different issues.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Also he loves bottles, should I give him some goats milk or would that possibly make him sicker?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

plus today was supposed to be his second dose of safeguard.... should I not give him that? Do you think this was caused by too many wormers? He was sick before the ivomec plus but not like this, this happend after that med. I'm wondering if he had worms in his brain and is suffering from swelling?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Dayna said:


> I'm home, whats the dose for the peng? Does anyone know off hand, I'm going to go and look it up but don't know if it's different for different issues.


I believe the peng is 1cc/20#, but PLEASE somebody with more experience confirm this. [This is what I gave my lactating doe when she had a staph infection a few weeks ago] I did 2x daily for 7 days. I think you'll want to go at least 5 days.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

For Listeriosis pen for a 30# goat is 1.8 cc 
500 mg Thiamine is 1 cc per 100# 

good advice given...

giving safe guard booster should be fine


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, I'll give the safeguard booster.

I'm so... freaked out right now. WHAT THE HECK could have caused this? I'm going to go out and double check all the goats, but he eats the same thing as my other goats.... granted he's gotten a bad case of some type of worm but I don't know what. He was fine recently, I check eyelids often. And then all of a sudden he WASN'T fine and his eyelids and butt membranes are stark white. Now he's spirling out of control. I'm considering putting him down. I don't want him to suffer. I have no idea what caused this. 

Could he have gotten into something? I still don't know why he's swollen ON TOP of his nose bridge area. He is spinning his head less so I think the thiamine is working.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I need to get more Vit B1 to keep on hand, all I have is what was sent to me here by a member. Where can I order more? Is it a script? Is there something that would work as good that I can order? I will order it today so I have it in case this affects one of the larger goats as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can use fortified B complex as well...Thiamine is RX....

It can take some time...keep with treatment..be aggressive...add B complex if you have it....keep him safe...so he doest get in trouble or tangled up...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

There are so many causes but with him already being compromised he will be more suseptable to infection...check for mold in feed, hay, minerals..ect..these are the first things I check..but also a huge list onthis link to help you figure it out...but honestly sometimes we never know what caused it...we treat and check but in the end we just get them well...

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, now I'm super freaking out.

what is this?

He is now in total isolation:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Temp 104.4


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

looks like sore mouth?? or he bumped his nose when turning??

temp is a bit high...do you still have some banamine? It will help reduce fever and brain swelling


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I wiped it off, I'm going to finish handling him then wash up and change clothes before taking care of anyone else. It looks like it's coming from inside his nose.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..do wash up very well after handling him..remember listeriosis is zoononic


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

No sores, it all came off with a wet washrag, but why would his snot be that color?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe he has an abscess in his nose and it is draining from all the pressure?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like he has a few blisters there too?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, gave him the peng, I'll follow up in an hour with some probiotics. Just gave him some hibiscus and ti leaves and he has a good appetite. I'm scared to give him any more hay... what is that's what caused it? The bale looks good and no one else is sick. Even my really small kids are nibbling on that hay and seem fine.

His swollen bridge of his nose is very weird, and now the strange colored snot coming out? I'm stumped. I have no idea what happened. My hubby is curious if he was stung by a venomous creature like a centipede? Maybe that could cause neuro symptoms? I also saw that he pooped, poops looked fine, normal, not scours. Nice round dark tight pellets.

I also gave him a vit c chewable. I mean heck, probably won't hurt him right?

Poor guy, here in a couple hours I'll give the safeguard booster. I guess just keep him isolated, warm, medicated, and fed and watered? I can give some asprin, I only have a tiny bit of that banamine left and I don't think it's enough for one dose so I figure I should save it if the fever goes up right? For a serious emergency? It won't be a whole dose but it could make a difference.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is this the same baby with a lump on his nose..or am I remembering another case? Ok your last post answered that question lol

Im thinking what ever is going with that swelling may have something to do with this, the fluid maybe drainage from this swelling......I think I would go ahead and give the Banamine...it may help reduce swelling enough to get him through this...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Looks like he has a few blisters there too?


no that was all crusted snot (or something else, but I assume snot). It wiped clean and smooth with a paper towel.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Is this the same baby with a lump on his nose..or am I remembering another case?


Yes this little guy:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/what-174026/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man, this is a tough time for you :hug: Seems like one thing after another! Hang in there!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok read through that thread...are you treating with any Benadryl?? if he was bit or is having a reaction..benadryl may help ..... has the swelling reduced any now that he has drainage?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder if there is an abcess and it's causing symptoms like polio? If he has an abcess in his sinus wouldn't that cause his equalibrium to be off? And it might drain? Would the pen g fix that or should I look to see if there is fluid in there by trying to drain it? Or should I give these meds some time to kick in? If his immune system is crappy because of the heavy worm load and anemia maybe he coulnd't fight off a normal face injury like a sticker to the face or a sting?

Just thinking out loud here. All the rest of the goats seem fine so I'm not thinking it's hay/food. If it was a contagious thing, it seems that at least one other goat would have it?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Ok read through that thread...are you treating with any Benadryl?? if he was bit or is having a reaction..benadryl may help ..... has the swelling reduced any now that he has drainage?


I have only solid benedryl pills right now 25mg pink tablets.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would treat for an allergic reaction. Give Benedryl at twice the human dose for his size.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

25 mg is fine...one tablet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is the drainage Im seeing brown in color?? making sure Im looking at the right thing...I now se the borwn spot is a little spot he has :? lol..looked like a scab at first...

Here is my thinking...if what ever swelling in his nose is infectious...maybe from a bug of some sort..that poison could get to his brain...if you can look close into the nose with a light..see if there is anything that may have established a home there too...or is it one bump or several...Im thinking out loud too : )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are there nose bots in Hawaii?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

We do have nose bots in Hawaii but I've not seen them here in our area.

Also, I went out and looked at EVERY SINGLE GOAT. No snot, no swelling and all eyelids were great light red/dark pink color except for Bonnie (who is anemic and I'm treating her) and Cloud who was a lighter pink, but always is and it's an ongoing issue since I got her.

Ivermectin kills nose bots correct? The drainage or whatever it is, is a weird yellowish brown color. He has a black and pink nose so that black spot is just his color.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok so that color drainage is from what ever is growing in his nose...has the swelling seem to decrease any?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

nope swelling seems the same
I can't see anything up there should I shove a qtip up there and see if anything comes out thats gooey?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I would be tempted to gently run a q tip aong the nasal wall...not going deep..just to see if there is fresh drainage


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Another thought...If his nose is that swollen from allergy, his throat may be as well. It could be making cud juice come up through his sinuses. Which in turn would produce mucus to protect them.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely give him probios, it'll restore the good bacteria which in turn produce thiamine. If his fever continues you can dip a washcloth in cool water and hold it to his armpits. Keep track of his temp to make sure he doesn't get chilled. 

When my goat was sick a friend suggested letting them take a whiff of lavender oil. It's supposed to clear the sinuses and has a calming effect. I think she said peppermint would also work...it couldn't hurt right?!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes....the color could be cud..and his rumen not functioning do to that inflammation can cause polio


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, I don't know what it was be he's eating and not tossing his head all around now. Still has stuff showing up on his nose.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great!! Keep.with the treatment of thiamine and pen..hopefully the benadryl kicked in and is helping


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

you may try a warm compress, if it is an abcess it will help with draining.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , how scary Dayna , good thing you were on top of it !
If its not one thing , its another , geez !
Keep us posted on how he is doing ..


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Polio or listeriosis can just come out of nowhere, doesn't necessarily affect all the goats in the herd. My friend had a very healthy doeling come down with one or the other this spring, did the usual treatment plus Dexmethasone to help with brain swelling and the doeling came through 100%. The fact that he's still alert and eating is good - as long as the hay looks ok keep feeding, you don't want to take away his calories while he's fighting it. No concentrate though.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well he still seems to be doing okay. He's had his second dose of B1 and I'll give him another dose tonight at 1030 and a second dose of pen G at that time too. I figure it's not a full 12 hours apart but I want to get that second dose in today then go to 12 hour doses on the pen g tomorrow.

His face looks a little more swollen... which is so weird. But he's finally crying now and standing. earlier he was just laying there and not doing anything. Not laying on his side, but just laying there with his head down looking very very much like he was going to die. Now he's screaming for his herd mates, eating fresh green stuff and some orchard grass. Much better looking!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I also wanted to give a HUGE thank you to everyone who has helped me AGAIN. I would love to figure out what has caused this! Really freaking me out that this could happen to any goat at ANY TIME?! That seems insane and very stressful.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dayna said:


> I need to get more Vit B1 to keep on hand, all I have is what was sent to me here by a member. Where can I order more? Is it a script? Is there something that would work as good that I can order? I will order it today so I have it in case this affects one of the larger goats as well.


I'm sorry this is happening and I truly don't have any advise, but I just ordered some B1 from here
http://racehorsemeds.com/product/vitamin-b1-thiamine-injection-100ml/
I am praying your baby gets better soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That same sight also sells Banamine, Dex, Sulfa-drug, etc. ALL without a prescription.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If you're still thinking it's polio/listeriosis the dosage should be every 6 hours, because you really need to keep the levels up. Not so critical if you're leaning towards something else causing it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, I'm doing every 6 hours. He got better 2 hours after getting the B1, before the penG had time to hit him. I'll keep up with the PenG for the full course but I'm putting my money on the B1 and will be buying a B either online or locally so I have plenty.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm going to place an order tomorrow!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh geeze. He must be feeling lots better with the way he's carrying on tonight. How long you think till he can return to the herd if he's contagious? I don't know how many sleepless nights I can take! But for tonight I'm happy to hear him wailing. It's a good sign as he's a noisy boy normally and had been too quiet all day.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If you have enough of the pen I'd just do it every 6 along with the thiamine - hard to overdose, and just in case it is listeriosis that's harder for them to recover from so I always treat for both. A different friend had a goat come down with one or the other a couple years ago; vet thought polio and treated accordingly and the goat died. Same vet was amazed that the doeling this year survived.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Won't too much pen g be bad for his stomachs?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Probios will keep his rumen healthy while on meds


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

^ Agreed. In theory it could compromise gut function, but I've given lots of pen and none of them have ever developed digestion problems, just use the Probios as a precaution.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok just gave the 1030 dose half hour early of b1 and pen g. I'm so tired and my glasses just broke. I can't believe my luck right now! Cracking me up both funny and horrible at the same time.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

You have had all your bad luck this year may next year be full of blessings.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree.. I would also keep with the pen ..better to be safe then have a relaps...so glad he is feeling better...: ) Iwould do very warm compresses on his nose as well..hope to break something up...and benedryl as well....keep up the good work...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice given.

I would keep doing all you are doing and not change, until you know the goat is real good. 
Then you can wean him off slowly.

Allowing the goat to walk around and graze will help if he can walk. Weather permitting.

Glad there is improvement, good work.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

There is good news and maybe bad (?) news this morning.

The good news is that he's standing on top of his kennel! He feels good enough to jump up there. Yesterday I thought he would die for sure and today he's hopping up on stuff.

Bad news is that today he seems to have a full blown case of bottle jaw. So could all this be from worm die off? I gave him Ivomec Plus day before yesterday. What exactly causes bottle jaw and is the ivomec plus the wormer to use? Barberpole worms cause bottle jaw right? Or is it liver fluke?

He cried for her herd for a long time last night, thankfully since he's just outside my window where I sleep, he stopped!










Bottle jaw:










Still oozing stuff from the nose:










Poops look healthy:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Also it seems like I have horrible luck. lol But I don't! I have a really great life.  I can see (I'm seeing a vision doctor on Monday for a checkup). I can hear. My weight is perfect. I'm rarely sick. I rarely get migraines anymore. I have a loving husband and an awesome daughter in college. I grow some delicious meats to eat. I have a part time job in this horrible Hawaii economy (many here with college degrees can't get a job at mcdonalds, for real). I have a beautiful home and 6 beautiful acres here where my home is and 3 in Volcano that I can sell if hard times fall on us.

I have some beautiful and very healthy animals. My sheep are pretty much drama free except for a broken leg once and a case of pneumonia. The goats get a lot of parasites and hoof rot, but that's the climate I'm in. I actually have a great "low death" rate compared to many many many of other goat keepers I know. Fighting the parasites is a full time job here.

I have two working cars! That's more than most.  They may not be pretty but they get us where we're going. My husband has a great job with the government.

So see, I'm actually a very blessed and lucky woman.  And if next year is better then I'll be the most lucky woman ever.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That swelling maybe from the nose...spreading or moving...Bottle jaw is caused usally by Liver fluke or barpole..both of which valbazen and Ivomec plus kill...if he is anemic I would start red cell B 12 and up his protien...lots of fresh graze type foods...He seems to be in good spirits which is great.....all you can do is treat each symptom as they appear..frustrating I know...but I am thinking all thsi stems from whatever is causeing that nasal swelling and drainage..

You do have a Blessed life...too many times we can focus of the bad stuff going on and miss all the positive...Glad you have your focus tuned in the right direction...::


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Dayna I can't help you with any of it. All I can do is tell you good luck! You are right, you are blessed. My boys and I had that discussion a long time ago when they were little and their dad and I were just divorced. It is a different way of looking at things. :hug: I keep checking back to make sure he's still doing ok (maybe not the best word...) and so far you are doing fantastic!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm willing to bet the drainage is from fluid build up from worms....but I have been wrong before :lol:
Keep up the good work! And yes, Dayna....you do have a nice life and a lot of it is attributed to your outlook


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

How did I miss this thread? Oh wow! I have no real advice for you as I have never dealt with any of these things... You are doing great though Dayna;-) Keep up the good work...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really strange for sure. 
:hug:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He started spinning again a little bit but after another dose of thiamine he stopped. I ordered a bottle today online of the 100mg type I think. I'm not sure, I'll figure it out when it gets here from that race horse site. I'm giving it to him every 6 hours but he started spinning at like hour 5 so I just gave it to him and he stopped an hour later or so.

I'm stumped. I've felt all around the swelling and it's not hot and it doesn't seem to have any pus inside. So I don't know what the fluids coming out of his nose is. Eating/pooping/peeing okay. Appetite is a bit down but not too bad. He's munching hay and going for walks to eat green stuff and I'm bringing tree branches and stuff to him.

Not drinking hardly anything though. So I was going to ask about bottles. I gave him his probiotic powder mixed with 2 ounces of water in a bottle and he really enjoyed that. I know you're not supposed to give water via a bottle, but he's not drinking so I was wondering how much would be safe. Like 2 ounces every 6 hours with his shots? That way he's at least getting some water. I can even put probiotics in it each time if needed so it's not plain water (so he doesn't get hooked thinking water only comes out of the bottle now). Ideas?


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

goathiker said:


> That same sight also sells Banamine, Dex, Sulfa-drug, etc. ALL without a prescription.


I was thinking of ordering the banamine to have on hand, which one should I get, I have ND.
Also what other things do they carry that one should have on hand. Do not mean to hijack the thread just curious.
thanks


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you have a syringe? I would think it would be better to syringe his electrolytes in him instead of giving it through a bottle, as that can be a bit dangerous. But if you are only giving him 2 oz ever 6 hours or so I think that would be safer than not getting fluids at all, but I would recommend syringing him, or if you add molasses and maybe he would drink that. Not sure really...


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Dayna said:


> His swollen bridge of his nose is very weird, and now the strange colored snot coming out? I'm stumped. I have no idea what happened. My hubby is curious if he was stung by a venomous creature like a centipede? Maybe that could cause neuro symptoms? .


For what it's worth....I wondered if he could have been bit also...
but MAYBE somebody punched him in the nose!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What is the difference between getting fluids via the syringe vs the bottle? I know some folks say kidney issues but I thought that was from getting too much water.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dayna said:


> What is the difference between getting fluids via the syringe vs the bottle? I know some folks say kidney issues but I thought that was from getting too much water.


I think it has to do with them sucking? A syringe they don't really suck. I could be WAY wrong, but I know when I was giving my wethers bottles of electrolytes, I was advised to stop immediately and to give it via a syringe... I didn't question it, I just did it, so that is just me assuming, which probably is wrong;-/ Hopefully someone else will pipe in with more experience...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Folks suggested I give Myra electrolytes via a bottle which is why I'm confused. Lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm confused too...LOL... Now I wished I had asked for an explanation...;-)


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

His face is even more swollen. He's not drinking much so I gave more probios with wAter in the bottle. He feels so bad. Can he have goats milk in the bottle?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Has he been weaned? If he'll take it I think it's okay... Poor guy. Any chance something bit him? Keep up what you are doing... If he is taking the bottle from you already I'm sure he'll take milk from you too.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He was weaned a couple months ago. But poor baby has been crying for the bottle again since not feeling well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can give electrolytes via bottle ...its balanced..too much plain water causes the toxicity...
Are continuing the pen g?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to know Happybleats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor thing , hope he gets better quickly Dayna :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't re-introduce milk at this point as it can change his system.

Electrolytes in a bottle is OK and good for him. DO the dehydration test on him, does his skin snap back ect.
If he is really dehydrated, he may need an IV.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He is not super dehydrated but he does need to drink. I'll mix up some packaged electrolytes this morning and give him a bottle.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Hes at home with hubby while i work today. I hope hes doing ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hope so too;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows the baby Dayna ?


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

just checking in to see how he is doing... I am glad the thiamine is helping.. his nose thing has me stumped....


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Steve took great care of him today. He's amazing to take off work so I could go to work and then an eye appointment. Finally figuring out some eye issues!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great news  Yay for Steve 

Ohhh , thats right , i totally forgot ! Have they diagnosed your eye issue , can they treat it ?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

1.5 hour visit and $600 worth of tests later I need two more exams.

Optic nerve swollen still. All issues can be from that. Cause of swelling unknown.


No evidence of iris tumors this visit and he really looked hard. I'm really pleased!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , thats a lot of money ! Im praying they find the cause Dayna :hug:
Sounds like you had a one heckuva thorough exam ! That's great , makes you feel like your on the right path for a diagnosis and treatment 
So glad it all went well ! Was there something they can give you to bring down the swelling at all ? Is that painful ?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow! That is a lot of money, but if they were thorough... That's great..;-) I hope they find the cause so you can get some relief... Hopefully the little guy is doing better..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad everything went well Dayna!! thats alot of money for docs..OUCH...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

No pain for me except some headaches. Couple seizures that could be related or maybe not. Just want better vision and not stress about optic nerve.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Boy still leaking fluid from nose. It's causing irritated skin so I think it's stomach juices?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

any rumenal sounds from the buck? chewing a cud?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't know about sounds but chewing a cue.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Face looking better.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So glad he's looking better!

Hope you get your eyes figured out soon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yahoo..he does look better....how the leaking? Less...? Its great hes chewing a cud..very encouraging


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!! Looking good;-) He's a cutie by the way;-)


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He's lonely and bored and the swelling is gone. Can he return to his herd? He's drinking and eating on his own and clearly feeling a LOT better. I will continue the PenG, should I continue the thiamine or stop it and see if symptoms return? What about his second and third dose of Ivermectin Plus? How much longer should I do the red cell?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I say he should return to the herd...he looks good and seem to have passed this crisis...I would finish the treatment for a full 24 to 48 after ALL symptoms have passed...for Ivomec plus, if he was anemic I would do the 3 times with ten days between each dose and continue the red cell until he has good color return


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

so glad he's doing better! This has been a long haul for you... may your own physical battles be swiftly won!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He was so excited! He ran around and tried nursing off all the does LOL! They all good naturedly butted him away, but you can tell they were happy to have him back. They were all flirting and being gentle. He was tail wagging and prancing around like the little prince that he is. 

I never knew that a boer/nd would have such a personality!!!! He's not maturing sexually as fast as a ND and also is less adventurous than a ND. I think he's a buck I could keep on my property.

I've started working on his buck pen, I figure by the time the first doe gives birth mid Feb, he needs his own house.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe cool! Glad he's doing better;-) He is a cutie


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...how cute....glad the ladies welcomed him back!!!..


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

yay! good job! So happy to hear he is so much better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, good work


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So he got the one dose of ivermec plus on the 26th. Do I do the 10 days later and then again 10 days after that?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..if he was anemic, he will need the three doses, ten days apart then once again in 30 days...that will clean him up well..: )

hows he doing?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He was a little bit down again today, after having been doing really really well. I gave him another dose of redcell and a B complex shot and he perked right up after an hour or so. I hesitate to keep giving him injections but at the same time it seems he still needs them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

anemia takes time to recover from... the b complex is helpful to help him fight...might try giving about 15 cc of 50/50 acv and water once daily


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok. Been doing both. hes got scabs on his nose and mouth from that fluid that came out his nose. Best guess is stomach acids. Ive been putting neosporin on it. Any other suggestions? Never seen sore mouth in any goat on big island... ive seen a lot of goats. Im 99% sure scabs are from yellow liquid from his nose. I want to make him the most comfortable for his best chance at recovery.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, poor little guy..;( Neosporin sounds good to me. It doesn't sound like sore mouth. I've never had it here but the lady where my buck came from had an outbreak on her farm, and it sounds like it's little blisters that form first.. I wonder what's causing the fluid from his nose?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The fluid went away as soon as that weird swelling onthe top of his nose went down a couple days ago. I can tell the area is tender. Poor guy. I have never ever in my life seen a case of worms like this.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've had sore mouth in my herd twice, doesn't look at all like it.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

SerenitySquare said:


> I was thinking of ordering the banamine to have on hand, which one should I get, I have ND.
> Also what other things do they carry that one should have on hand. Do not mean to hijack the thread just curious.
> thanks


can you pm me that site link please


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

poor guy...I would try coconut oil with added Vit e...it will sooth and protect and heal...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree ^^ it will protect the area from more discharge. 
Poor guy  The B complex will help him a lot and keep his appetite up . Its a win win for him , i wouldn't stop it , not just yet. And when you do , do it gradually , JMO.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good suggestions, Poor baby.


----------

